# Eleaf iStick with Mini Protank 3 showing 0 ohms , no atomizer



## gertvanjoe (14/7/15)

Good day people, just assembled my unit whilst watching youtube and the title is stating my problem. Quite new to vaping so before I cause crap I'd rather ask


----------



## gertvanjoe (14/7/15)

sorted thanks


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (16/7/15)

Was the positive pin right?
Pulling it out a tad usually helps make connection.


----------



## Jan (16/7/15)

Also remember to clean your contacts, battery and tank regularly


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/7/15)

pulled out the pin a bit


----------



## WillieRoux (16/7/15)

Common issue on the 10/20 watt because that center pin is fixed....Other than that, a nice little device....That pin is just held by silicone on the inside and the little grommet is way to thin to stop the center pin from make contact to the body.Happens when tanks get overtightened....I used the grommet from old MT3 tanks to fix 3 of them....So far no complaints


----------



## WillieRoux (16/7/15)

And then again....I know two guys who's being using 20 watt'ers for 7 month's with no issues....Think any device that can last past 6 month's is worth the money payed...R600/6 = R100 a month


----------

